# Morgan Monroe Guitars



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi folks,
I found that on eBay and it's looking very interessing. The price are not bad and with what I read on Harmony Central the quality, plyability and sound is supposed to be good too. Did someone here knows that compagny? And this the guitar worth the price?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I actually have heard of them, never had the opportunity to try one but as you say the prices are very decent and it camoes with bone nut and saddle, I am thinking you might not go wrong with one of those and they do look nice enough to join most families:rockon2:,let us know if you decide to purchase one and how the experience went for you.Ship


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The Euphoria serie looks really great! The blues 32 and the v55 are really tempting. i will try to find a physical dealer of it to try it! I want to hear them before! The whole serie of models are really interessing! 
Take on look on their site! 

http://www.shsaudio.com/morganmonroeguitars.htm


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Badly for me there's not dealer in Quebec and only on in Canada:

WOOD & WIRE 
1010 HUNTER LANE
view map
OXFORD STATION ON CA K0G-IT0

Don't know where it is!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i like the looks of blues 32- and this one looks interesting
http://www.shsaudio.com/mmv5.htm
look to be made of the right materials- dont know where to try one tho-
i noticed these a few months ago in the buyers guide- 
very nice pricing anyway-


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

check out www.guitarplayertv.com they do a review of a morgan monroe guitar,http://www.guitarplayertv.com/ just click on the guitars and gear and then the guitar section,scroll down and you will find it


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

*Hi*

Hi folks...just stumbled on this site now i have high speed at home, I can get around a little better.
My name is Grenvilleter and I am the owner of wood & wire in Oxford Mills.
I started dealing Morgan Monroe's in september after looking for a line of well built guitars that could compete with blueridge / Saga instruments.
so far, I've been fairly pleased with the results. The Morgans don't come set up as nicely as the Blueridges but any reputable dealer can and should spend a little time with the Morgans getting them to feel, sound and play just right.
When the time is taken to do this, you do get a great sounding instrument for your buck. Also, their warranty is as good as anyone's.
I don't mean to make this sound like an ad campaign but anyone who is thinking about purchasing a vintage style instrument, we are now experiencing the best of times with some of the chinese imports that I have seen recently.
This is not going to last !
Not all chinese guitars are of the quality of the Blueridges and Morgan Monroe's but again there are a few that are equally as good. 
Anyhow...I thought I'd say "Hi" to everyone and let you folks know I'm the guy who decided to make the Morgans my initial line of affordable guitars with Wood & Wire and so far, Im quite happy I did.
If anyone has any questions regarding the MM's I'd be most happy to try to answer as best I can.
Regards
Terry Render 
(AKA- Grenvilleter):smilie_flagge17:


----------



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

*M-fe25*

Hi! i'd sure like the lowdown on the morgan monroe FE25 acoustic electric. is it a good guitar in all ways??? i'd like your opinion on it-have you played it? i love bluegrass as well-more southern gospel. thanks.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Smokey29.
The M25 FE is a solid rosewood body with a Sitka spruce top. It is probably as good as any of the top 5 or 6 Pacrim contenders. It is a cutaway model as you know with a Fishman p/u in it.
Sound wise they are quite good and you would have no problems making a bluegrassy sound with it. It's a high end Morgan Monroe model with bound headstock etc. 

Now for the sad part... "grassers" tend to stick to tradition and you never see a cut-away in a bluegrass band. I know, it sounds "elitist" but just thought I'd share that with you. Sound wise, it will sound like the Morgan Monroe MM-20 or the MM-50, also both rosewood Dreads with the normal variance that is inherent to any acoustic. YMMV of course.


----------



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Mm*

Hi! thank you so much for your response---i really can't wait till i pick it up--i've had larrivee D-05 for the past 3 years--i've had so much troublekeeping the tone in it--i've had to adjust the truss rod many times, change strings, etc. nothing seemed to work. humidity played a part but ican't see it causing this problem. i use a humidifier at home continually in the winter--what do you think may be causing it?


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Jeez Smokey...that's a loaded question !. Larry's are Great guitars. I have not acquainted myself with all the numerical designates however. 
Something you should be aware of is, solid rosewood guitars, to my ears tend to get lack luster or sound like they are filled up with last weeks laundry when they get "waterlogged". I don't mean dripping wet but the high humidity in the summer makes my rosewood guitars sound dull and lifeless. Are you humidifying too much? 

Sorry...just had to mention the possibility. 


Also, many guitars need the truss rod tweaked a couple times /year. The high humidity tends to make the wood a little softer or perhaps I'll use the term "less stiff" in the neck. This helps to contribute to more relief in the neck (along with a comparatively swelled back wood by a couple thou). Sometimes have to "chase" the perfect setting from humid summer to dry winter and back to humid summer again. It's really a pain in the neck (pun intended :banana to keep the right amount of relief on your axe.


----------

